# cobbles. this weekend. OMG it. is. awn.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne past winners
Champions from 1946-2011

Past winners
2011	Chris Sutton (Aus) Sky 
2010	Bobbie Traksel (Ned) Vacansoleil 
2009	Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick Step 
2008	Steven De Jongh (Ned) Quick Step 
2007	Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick Step - Innergetic 
2006	Nick Nuyens (Bel) Quick Step 
2005	George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 
2004	Steven De Jongh (Ned) Rabobank 
2003	Roy Sentjens (Ned) Rabobank 
2002	Jaan Kirsipuu (Est) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
2001	Peter Van Petegem (Bel) Mercury 
2000	Andrei Tchmil (Bel) Lotto-Adecco 
1999	Jo Planckaert (Bel) Lotto-Mobistar 
1998	Andrei Tchmil (Bel) Lotto-Mobistar 
1997	Johan Museeuw (Bel) 
1996	Rolf Sörensen (Den) 
1995	Frédéric Moncassin (FRA) 
1994	Johan Museeuw (Bel) 
1992	Olaf Ludwig (Ger) 
1991	Johnny Dauwe (Bel) 
1990	Hendrik Redant (Bel) 
1989	Edwig Van Hooydonck (Bel) 
1988	Hendrik Redant (Bel) 
1987	Ludo Peeters (Bel) 
1985	William Tackaert (Bel) 
1984	Joseph Lammertink (Ned) 
1983	Jan Raas (Ned) 
1982	Gregor Braun (Ger) 
1981	Joseph Jacobs (Bel) 
1980	Jan Raas (Ned) 
1979	Walter Planckaert (Bel) 
1978	Patrick Lefevere (Bel) 
1977	Patrick Sercu (Bel) 
1976	Frans Verhaegen (Bel) 
1975	Frans Verhaegen (Bel) 
1974	Wilfried Wesemael (Bel) 
1973	Walter Planckaert (Bel) 
1972	Gustaaf Van Roosbroeck (Bel) 
1971	Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) 
1970	Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) 
1969	Freddy Decloedt (Bel) 
1968	Eric Leman (Bel) 
1967	Daniel Van Rijckeghem (Bel) 
1966	Gustave Desmet (Bel) 
1965	Guido Reybrouck (Bel) 
1964	Arthur De Cabooter (Bel) 
1963	Noél Fore (Bel) 
1962	Piet Rentmeester (Ned) 
1961	Alfred De Bruyne (Bel) - Leon Van Daele (Bel) 
1960	Joseph Planckaert (Bel) 
1959	Gentiel Saelens (Bel) 
1958	Gilbert Desmet (Bel) 
1957	Joseph Verhelts (Bel) 
1956	Henri Denijs (Bel) 
1955	Joseph Planckaert (Bel) 
1954	Leon Van Daele (Bel) 
1953	Leopold De Graeveleyn (Bel) 
1952	André Maelbrancke (Bel) 
1951	André Declerck (Bel) 
1950	Valére Ollivier (Bel) 
1949	Albert Decin (Bel) 
1948	Achiel Buysse (Bel) 
1947	André Pieters (Bel) 
1946	Henri Delmuyle (Bel)











The Wolvenberg covers 800m of distance with an elevation change of 50m. The climbs starts off with a fairly gradual slope before kicking up to a maximum gradient of 19% towards the top, it’s average gradient is pretty average at 6%
...
The climb has also been included in the Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (formerly Omloop Het Volk or Gent-Gent) course on and off since 1982, and will be included in this years race as the 3rd from last climb.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

K-B-K !!!

Is this going to be on NBC Sports?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Btw, my money is on Boonen


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Weather seems to be sucky though. 
warm, no rain and little wind.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

1989 Edwig Van Hooydonck (Bel) 

Classy name.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Classy guy too

Edwig Van Hooydonck (born 4 August 1966 in Ekeren) is a former professional road racing cyclist from Belgium. He won the prestigious Ronde van Vlaanderen twice and Brabantse Pijl four times. He retired from professional cycling because he felt he could no longer compete with other cyclists, who were at the time starting to dope themselves, without himself cheating too. At this time Erythropoietin (EPO) was becoming a widely used doping agent in the sport.

Edwig Van Hooydonck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, and there was a WordPerfect _cycling team_???


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my cycling season starts now*

and ends at the end of April
I like the GTs
I LOVE Spring Classics


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm phsyched! Looking at the lineups, there are some great teams teams competing this weekend. 

Belgium! Yeah!

JSR


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Spring classics make me happy.


----------



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone know of any live streams for these races? I had some good ones the last 2 years, but I haven't been able to find any yet....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm, I hope I can find the livestream, otherwise i'll be to be violating cyclingtorrents that evening.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

steephill dot tv


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Hmm, I hope I can find the livestream, otherwise i'll be to be violating cyclingtorrents that evening.


"Hey everybody, I plan on breaking some copyright laws. By the way, there aren't any cops here are there?"


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've felt bad for Boonen the past couple of years. I'm hoping to see some magic.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foto said:


> "Hey everybody, I plan on breaking some copyright laws. By the way, there aren't any cops here are there?"


I'm honored to have a stalker as useless as you. :thumbsup:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I'm honored to have a stalker as useless as you. :thumbsup:


What happened to putting me on your ignore list?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

2012 Omloop Het Nieuwsblad LIVE | www.cyclingfans.com


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bumpy. That should separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

foto said:


> Bumpy. That should separate the men from the boys.


When you hear riders say "it's really important to know the course," that's what they mean.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Boonen seems to be the favorite over at Unibet. Flecha, Gilbert, Breschel, also good odds.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

French TV will have a special car following Flecha.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Live feed of OHN here


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess no Eurosport feed. Dutch is somewhat understandable though...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Live Dutch feed here kiddies!
Sport-livez.com || Channel 5


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Did Boonen go too early? Looks like he could have held back a bit, but he underestimated Van Marcke. Van Marcke put in a nice finish.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> Did Boonen go too early? Looks like he could have held back a bit, but he underestimated Van Marcke. Van Marcke put in a nice finish.


Yeah it looked to me like Tom went a bit early but Seb is sort of an unknown in the sprint - he's quick but until this point no one had seen how quick. Web really made the race he split the group twice and was working both times so it may be that he was simply to strong today to be beat. Nice to see Boonen being a good sport about being beaten.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Did Boonen go too early? Looks like he could have held back a bit, but he underestimated Van Marcke. Van Marcke put in a nice finish.


Great win for Garmin in the first classic of the year.
I just looked up Sep Vanmarcke's bio. He was born on july 27 1988.This guy's 23 years old? From the Sporza feed, he looks more like 43. 

Great win and congrats to him. I think all three of them were spent, near the end. Sep just had the better kick on this day.

P.S. Jonathan must be ecstatic.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MG537 said:


> Great win for Garmin in the first classic of the year.
> I just looked up Sep Vanmarcke's bio. He was born on july 27 1988.This guy's 23 years old? From the Sporza feed, he looks more like 43.
> 
> Great win and congrats to him. I think all three of them were spent, near the end. Sep just had the better kick on this day.
> ...


Wow...only 23?

That was fantastic. Boonen did a lot of damage early on and looked like he misjudged the length of the sprint and Sep's strength. Two Belgian boys on the top steps though, so that's gotta feel good.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

What an awesome race. What a win or Vanmarcke. Did Boonen underestimate VM? We'll never know...

This is why I love cycling. And what was up with BMC? Hushovd wtf? Sky looked very good today! Flecha is a true hero.

Did some cobble myself yesterday and really. It hurts. Props to all riders!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Holy crap, what a day that kid had! Hanging at the front, initiating the decisive move, and then convincingly beating a superstar at the line! Badass!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Boonen did go too early. But he showed us he isnt finished. Tom controlled the race, even with the misjudgement.

Flecha is amazing in his ability to get with the right moves and stick with it. A real hard man in my estimation. He hammers out in the classics and GT's.

Vanmarcke was strong and very smart to watch Boonens wheel. Great execution. Garmin is a mystery to me...farrar, farrar, farrar is all we hear, really (with a smattering of Zabriskie). Yet, they have these guys come out of the ranks for some pretty great wins (re: P-R 2011).

Cant wait for KBK tomorrow!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I nervously paid the $30 for cycling.tv and I was surprised how good the coverage was. Hopefully they get a few more decent races to make it worth it.

Great to see Boonen on the attack again!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> I nervously paid the $30 for cycling.tv and I was surprised how good the coverage was. Hopefully they get a few more decent races to make it worth it.
> 
> Great to see Boonen on the attack again!


I watched it on demand later. I have always enjoyed cycling.tv coverage. Other than the goofy website, I've never had a problem. They will have most of the classics available. Maybe not all live but I never watch it live anyway.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

The hi-lite was watching Thor get dropped after sucking on everyone's wheel all day - I'm sure Cancellara and Boonen will share some stories. I saw an interview with Vaughters who said that VanMarke was the person to watch this year - he was very excited about him. I think it was on Tourchats.....?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what was the deal with Lars Boom crashing himself by bouncing off of Boonen?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> what was the deal with Lars Boom crashing himself by bouncing off of Boonen?


I saw that. boom tried to pass boonen on the right side edge as boonen attacked. TB didn't even flinch and continued his assault. very "PRO".


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Great win for Sep Vanmarcke. He seemed to be the strongest the whole day long. Boonen was strong too, he might have misjudged the sprint a little; plus he was being attacked in turns by Flecha and Vanmarcke just before the sprint. Goes to show how being the best sprinter on paper isn't always a guarantee for the win. 

With the new course for the Tour de Flanders, I believe the top guys should very closely study the finish line, although the course might be even more selective with all those short slopes at the end. Who knows the winner might arrive alone?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> what was the deal with Lars Boom crashing himself by bouncing off of Boonen?


Legs and water bottles flying everywhere. That has got to be embarassing. They showed a quick clip of him collecting himself, it made me want to cry for Lars.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

How many times has Flecha found himself in the small group with Boonen? Amazing consistency, he is always there!

Good to see Boonen back. I think when the prizes get bigger, so will TB's depth. That's true of Gilbert, Hushovd, Haussler too. Radio Shack/Nissan was conspicuously absent too. How will Cancellara be this year?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

what an awesome race


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone know what helmets some of Sky is wearing today in Kuurnes Brussels Kuurnes? The vents seems to be filled in. Checked out the Kask website and there doesn't seem to be a helmet like the ones they are wearing.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Next to cross this is the bestest time of year for cycling, atmo.....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

agm2 said:


> Anyone know what helmets some of Sky is wearing today in Kuurnes Brussels Kuurnes? The vents seems to be filled in. Checked out the Kask website and there doesn't seem to be a helmet like the ones they are wearing.


They are using an accessory cover - Cav also used it at the world's last year.

Speaking of Cav... makes it look easy, again.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I was watching the live stream from sporza.be... never will get over the squirrelliness of the courses and the riders, hopping sidewalks, squeezing between road furniture... yikes!


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

A sprinter's affair.
Too bad they have to ruin such a beautiful middle cobbled part of the race with such a finish.
I'll leave up to somebody else to provide the spoiler.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Cav's post-race interview on sporza.be*

So he was busy vomiting during the early/middle parts of the race, and then had a kick like that at the end. Pretty amazing.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> They are using an accessory cover - Cav also used it at the world's last year.
> 
> Speaking of Cav... makes it look easy, again.


Wasn't the whole thing with Cav's helmet at the worlds was he was allowed to wear that helmet because it wasn't a detachable cover, therefore it was part of the helmet and not an added aero accessory? Which probably means the Kask helmets where the same.

It seemed like all the other sprinters didn't even try today. There wasn't even a small lead out train from any of the other teams. Everyone was trying to benefit from the Sky lead out and got caught out.If can has a good lead out you aren't going to get around him.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

MG537 said:


> A sprinter's affair.
> Too bad they have to ruin such a beautiful middle cobbled part of the race with such a finish.


why have the same race two days in a row?


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

foto said:


> What happened to putting me on your ignore list?


You're on mine now.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> what was the deal with Lars Boom crashing himself by bouncing off of Boonen?


He tried to attack past Boonen from the gutter. There was a bit of shouldering, but gentemanly. The gutter ended, the soft earth began, took Lars' bike and boom. In a post race interview Boom said he luckily crashed alone.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesterday's highlights in case anybody hasn't seen it yet:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

iheartbenben said:


> You're on mine now.


??? Who are you?

Well fine, if you are going to put me on your ignore list, I am going to put you on MINE!




_maybe..._ I don't want to miss something good.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flecha's*



davidka said:


> How many times has Flecha found himself in the small group with Boonen? Amazing consistency, he is always there!
> 
> Good to see Boonen back. I think when the prizes get bigger, so will TB's depth. That's true of Gilbert, Hushovd, Haussler too. Radio Shack/Nissan was conspicuously absent too. How will Cancellara be this year?


whole strategy is 'stick to boonen and try not to work'

there's no coincidence he winds up there, he follows Tom more than Tom's shadow


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Lars*



Creakyknees said:


> what was the deal with Lars Boom crashing himself by bouncing off of Boonen?


Boom means 'Tree' in Dutch
tried to shoulder in on Tom
I guess Boonen means 'woodsmen'

nice win by VM. He agitated, he worked and had the legs at the end
nice to see it go to him
great seeing him and Tom dictate the race


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*would have been easier*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> French TV will have a special car following Flecha.


to mount a camera on the back of Boonen's saddle


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

foto said:


> "Hey everybody, I plan on breaking some copyright laws. By the way, there aren't any cops here are there?"


cops can't do jack


----------

